# Cars you hated at launch, but have grown to love/accept?



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Following a recent thread which diverted on to modern BMWs growing on you in the looks dep't, I thought it would be intersting to see what cars people hated at launch, but have gown to love/accept? Me:

*1 Series 3dr hatch* = Hated at launch, but in M-Sport guise with a set of 18" wheels I think they don't look too bad nowadays.
*R8* = Hated at launch, but i'm warming to it. Still not sure about the proportions or overhang, but it looks very sleek from certain angles and hasn't aged as quickly as I thought it would.
*Cayman S* = Still not sure about the rear, but in the new 'Sport' guise I think it's quite acceptable and the front end looks very nice.
*Renaultsport Megane* = I laughed my tits off at this car when it was launched, however after a few years I have grown to really like this car. To the point where I seriously considered one after a test drive, when I was chopping in the R32.

...any others people care to share?


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

*BMW 3 series Coupe (E92). *Thought the rear looked too soft. Has really grown on me although it is still very colour sensitive. Would happily have a 335i in black.

*Golf MK V R32*. Having owned a MK 4 R32 the MK5 blended a little too much in to the background for me at first. Warmed up to it nicely as a friend of mine owns a stunning black example and the subdued accents of what makes it an R32 helps it avoid constant traffic light challenges from Saxo drivers. Would happily have one although it would have to be DBP and no other colour.

*Vauxhall Vectra*. When the "C" edition came out the front end looked like the cartoon character Droopy Dog. The latest shape where the front end has been redesigned to look more like the Astra looks very good, esp. in black. Am actually considering one of these as the family hack in the next six months


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

*Mercedes CLS* - at first I thought it just looked odd as a 4 door coupe, but now I really like it.

And I suppose the 1 series too, and I also saw a 1 series convertible recently (in white) and it looked far better in the flesh than I thought it ever would.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Wondermikie said:


> Mercedes CLS, at first I thought it just looked odd as a 4 door coupe, but now I really like it.


Wonderfully practical too  Well, compared with a regular coupe anyway...


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

The Fiat Coupe and Audi TT ... and i ended up with both.

I'm just hoping my disklike of the X5/Cayenne/General SUV market stays that way...

James


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

*B7 RS4 saloon* - still dont like front and rear lights but having driven a few miles in one, really like it.

*I like the brakes calipers on the R8* - the rest is soooo last year and i still find it laughable. :lol:

All SUVs I still grate, although I find myself appreciating the new X5 more and more. BUT I crept on a black car on M4 on thurs - a Mazda CX7 - and i quite liked it.

*Cayman* has grown on me.

*Citroen Picasso C4* ditto for some strange reason. And the new C5.

Toyota Aygo and latest Yaris.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

mk1 TT - I am now on my second one

mk2 TT - still not warming to it but.....

A3 cab (original press release) now own one and it is a massive improvement all round on the previous (2005) A3 hatch


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> *B7 RS4 saloon* - still dont like front and rear lights but having driven a few miles in one, really like it.
> 
> *I like the brakes calipers on the R8* - the rest is soooo last year and i still find it laughable. :lol:
> 
> ...


To$$er :wink: Why single out the B7 RS4, it has the exact same lights as all other B7 A4's 

*LOL* at R8 comments :lol:

I now like the X5 in it's recent guise, although it now looks even more pimp daddy smack dealing in Black, but that's kinda amusing. For some odd reason i also now quite like the X6 in a weird way. No idea of it's purpose or expected market but like it's looks. Another vote for the new 1 Series coupe (i think it's called), hated the 1st piccies but think it's kinda cute in a cute ugly dog kind of way (like a Bulldog or Boxer). I'd be considering a 135i now if funds & the market allowed me to move from the RS4 without having to bend over like a bendy overy person. :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

garyc said:


> All SUVs I still grate, although I find myself appreciating the new X5 more and more. BUT I crept on a black car on M4 on thurs - a Mazda CX7 - and i quite liked it.


Saw a few of those in the states (is there also a CX9?) and really liked the styling.

For me, the biggest surprise was me actually buying a 5 series after being underwhelmed by it at launch.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > All SUVs I still grate, although I find myself appreciating the new X5 more and more. BUT I crept on a black car on M4 on thurs - a Mazda CX7 - and i quite liked it.
> ...


I think with all BMWs the looks may have to be offset by the driving. And many people tend to soften their views and make more allowances for challenging or poor styling, if the crathey drive, drives well.

Maybe is was a Mazda Cx9 I saw. Like this.
:?:%20http://www.1hourauto.com/PHOTO/CPHOTO300/SSCUSA/MAZDA/CX-7/2008/5OD34K.jpg

Of more concern I drive past Swindon most days and see Hondas. today i saw a new Accord aerodeck on truck. It looked great. Svelte, crisp, unadorned, proportioned well. Like Audis were before The Grill.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

garyc said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...











Or even like that :roll:


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Excellent thread Vek,

mk1 TT - Bought one after seeing a Silver Coupe silhouetted against a glass sky scraper in Paris. 
5 Series - Bought one (I thought it was grotesque, but only an M-Sport will do)
1 Series - Strangely attracted to a 118d Edition ES in either White or Black
A4 (B7) - Kind of used to it now, and especially in S-Line livery makes my B6 look old, but I still maintain that of its time the B6 is the best looking of all the A4s and A6s particularly in avant guise. Our B6 1.9 Tdi SE is as close as Audi ever got to beating BMW or Merc and probably Audi's best car in comparison with its peers that Audi has made in the past 20 years. After the first TT.
A6 - May actually consider an estate if VAG ever get off their backsides and start selling some decent diesels (i.e. better than BMW)
C4 Picasso - Very right despite being so wrong
2CV - Looks like a family pet but has more charm than virtually all the modern production put together
Hummer H2 - No actually it still looks like a Tonka
E Class - Just as I have got used to it, it looks very old fashioned. Long live the new model.


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

There are only 2 cars I disliked but now lust after.

1. Maserati Merak SS; The exposed rear buttress was dire, but now seems very cool. Meridien have a 10k mile stunner for sale at £42k (sorry, unable to post the link). If only I had the garage space !!

2. Lancia Stratos; a short dumpy wedge. Now, pure class.

My selection criteria for modern vehicles is simply one of ability for the intended purpose and value rather than aesthetics. I cant think of any purchasable new vehicle that has a wow factor. The AM Vantage may just entice a double take at traffic lights.

The car I disliked at launch and still dislike is the Porsche 911 and its continuous derivatives. Sorry guys, I just don't get it, the perceived status of the brand far outweighs the capacity of the product. Very clever marketing though!

TJS


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Imagine how long the thread would be if the question was reversed.

Cars you thought looked fantastic at launch/prototype but hated when they actually arrived...

Jag XF has to be my number one in that respect.

As for the OQ, the new TT. I hated it at launch (in Berlin) and in the right colour with the right wheels it looks ok now in coupe form.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Leg said:


> Imagine how long the thread would be if the question was reversed.
> 
> Cars you thought looked fantastic at launch/prototype but hated when they actually arrived...
> 
> ...


Mine:

Alfa Brera - loved first pics , somehow whilst front and rear views are lovely, overall proportions and front overhangs are all wrong.

Fiat 500 - again dont hate it - i loved the conclept. But like the Mini, it is just too big and actually taller than a Golf on the road to it looks ungainly In isolation the Abarth looks great.

IS250 - loved first pics, but its somehow slab sided in the tin and too high/fat in the waist, bit like simon cowell.

I am old enough to remember when prototype SLK and Boxsters were first shown in 1995, and they were stunners too.

SMax - liked it at first, but it is the size of an old transit mini bus.

New Focus - liked it a at first - especially the front end. now I find it all bulky, poorly resolved.

Mazda 6. What was i thinking?

Chrysler PT cruiser. Very fleetingly (and I mean very) I thought the street rod looks were good. how silly that car looks now.

Fiat coupe - i loved the overall shape, the interior and particularly the perspex light covers. Over time the Bangle slashed and semi covered wheel arches really look wrong.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

TJS said:


> The car I disliked at launch and still dislike is the Porsche 911 and its continuous derivatives.


From 1963 to now, you haven't liked a single one?

Did you not see the 997 GT2 on Fifth Gear?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Widget said:


> TJS said:
> 
> 
> > The car I disliked at launch and still dislike is the Porsche 911 and its continuous derivatives.
> ...


TJS must therefore be well into his 50s to remember the original 911 launch. I had him down as being younger. Not that it matters of course.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

garyc said:


> ...Chrysler PT cruiser. Very fleetingly (and I mean very) I thought the street rod looks were good. how silly that car looks now...


 

Graham


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

***UPDATE***
So I started this thread a while back, and now it's a few years old there is one I'd like to add to the list:

*Audi A5* - I honestly thought this was a godawful looking barge when it first came out, the front wing curve looking like it's been in a front end smash and not repaired properly. But now, I have to say they are rather elegant. Nice road presence without being too vulgar.


----------



## Poverty (Dec 21, 2009)

mk2 TT - Loved the mk1, and TBH the mark 1 will be the collectable car, and audi know they wont be able to replicate the mk1's success and therefore wont be making a mk3.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Generally I like most cars on the road :roll: although I did dislike the MK1 TT and laughed at one of my team that bought one... until I drove one  [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

interesting topic, but i find many cars i've had to warm too rather than thinking wow


----------



## 26ash_tt (Jul 16, 2008)

another one for the mk1 tt, really didnt like it when it was first released


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

TR7 ( V8 )
LANCIA DELTA


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

VW Phaeton - it seemed pointless at launch, but I have to admire the understatement and engineering in the thing.

Volvo XC70 - I never saw the point of a jacked-up 4x4 estate until I drove around Norway for a week in winter. Great car for the conditions.

Renault Laguna Coupe - another boring hatch based coupe until I saw it in the flesh. God, it looks good.

Jaguar XF - was never sure about the front, but its grown on me and is definitely on the 'next car' list at some stage (when im a bit older!)

Escort Cosworth - never liked the look or image until I had one of the last ones as a company car. Fun, fun, fun!!

Mazda MX-5 - disliked the hairdryer image at launch, but one of the best driving cars I have ever owned.

Triumph Stag - as a kid, this seemed so awful, but need to own one very soon.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I love the Phaeton. Quite fancied one a while back before the Beemer, but the missus wouldn't entertain the idea.


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

A car i'm liking more each time I see it is the Scirocco. I really like the aggressive front end look but i'm still not entirely sure about the rear. The scirocco R should be interesting when it makes an appearance.


----------



## orbix (Apr 20, 2009)

Audi TT mk 1 (still don't like the pre 02 plates)

Impreza hatchback (only the STI)


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

A post from the past ...and the Merak SS I refered to 18 months ago is still for sale and unfortunately I still dont have the garage space.

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/297994.htm

Meanwhile I would add the Lotus Evora to my earlier list, its a very different car "in the flesh" I actually now like it a lot. Shame about the price, a tad expensive.


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Range Rover classic. I thought it was the ugliest thing on four wheels now I love them


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

BreTT said:


> Wondermikie said:
> 
> 
> > Mercedes CLS, at first I thought it just looked odd as a 4 door coupe, but now I really like it.
> ...


And even makes short people look in proportion... :-*


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> ***UPDATE***
> So I started this thread a while back, and now it's a few years old there is one I'd like to add to the list:
> 
> *Audi A5* - I honestly thought this was a godawful looking barge when it first came out, the front wing curve looking like it's been in a front end smash and not repaired properly. But now, I have to say they are rather elegant. Nice road presence without being too vulgar.


It's gone the other way for me.

I don't mind the A5 Cab in White, but the road is absolutely full of A5/S5s these days, so I'd need to add "common" to the list of reasons why I've gone right off it.

Never liked it in "S" guise though, as I'm sure I've said on here. I had an S5 as a courtesy car for a while and it was just wrong on many levels - not least of which is the placement of the numbers on the speedo.

Pants.


----------

